# زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى



## مزايا القصيم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

زيت آرت بالفيتامينات عطارة مزايا القصيم 
1 - خلطة ابو عبدالكريم 




تنحيف 4 كيلوا شهريا بدون آثار ضارة تركيبة فريدة من ابتكار الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد جميع المكونات طبيعية 100%
مزايا القصيم ( 0566159976)
2 - شاى ايلان 



لكل من تبحث عن الرشاقه يوجد عندي شاي ايلان مكون من اعشاب طبيعيه ينزل في الشهر من 10 الى 15 كيلو يشرب مرتين باليوم بعد الاكل :::: 

طريقة الشاي:::

توضع ملعقة اكل الكبيره في كوب ماء حار جدا وتترك لمده خمس دقائق الى10 دقائق ويشرب بعد الاكل مرتين باليوم 

ولنتائج مبهره اللي تعمل معاه تخفيف مو ريجيم راح تنحف اكثر من 10 كيلو وطريقة التحفيف على كلام الدكتور انه فقط 

موجود بعطارة مزايا القصيم 

*سوق البسطة حفر الباطن*
*0566159976*
3- زيت التحدي الهندي:






أشراف الدكتورة السعودية ( فارسة الاسلام )


مستخلص من من أعشاب نادرة عن طريق التقطير وبدون أضافة أي مواد كيمائية أو غيرها .
مقيد لاحياء بصيلات الشعر في حالة الصلع الوراثي ومعالج للثعلبة . يغذي فروة الرأس ويمنع تساقط الشعر نهائياً .​


يطول ويكثف وينعم ويعالج الشعر التقصف ويمنع القشرة وتهيج فروة الرأس ويعالج البثور . يعيد بناء الشعر من جديد , فهو حل جذري لجميع مشاكل الشعر يناسب جميع أنواع الشعر بما في ذلك الأسود والمصبوغ.


يبداء مفعوله في الظهور خلال الاسبوعين الأولى


لا ينصح باستخدامه للشعر المفرود قبل مضي 10 أيام على عملية الفرد​
4- زيت آرت بالفيتامينات



يحتوي أهمّ الزيوت والفيتامينات اللازمة لتطويل وتكثيف وتنعيم وتقوية الشعر خلال شهر ، مجرّب ومضمون وبسجل تجاري .. 
سعره 120 ريال / حجم العلبة 250 مل .. 

الوكيل بحفر الباطن 
عطارة مزايا القصيم _سوق البسطة 
0566159976​www.ataar.ucoz.com


----------



## tjarksa (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

ما شالله الله يوفقك .


----------



## مزايا القصيم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مزايا القصيم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*



مزايا القصيم قال:


> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## مزايا القصيم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مزايا القصيم (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العضيم


----------



## مزايا القصيم (26 فبراير 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (27 فبراير 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام


----------



## مزايا القصيم (6 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (7 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (8 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (9 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (10 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (11 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (12 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (13 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (13 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (17 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (18 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (19 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (20 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------



## مزايا القصيم (24 مارس 2012)

*رد: زيت آرت بالفيتامينات الأصلى*

عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد د عبد الباسط
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات د فارسة الإسلام وهج اللؤلؤ
عطارة مزايا القصيم - منتجات زينة الأصايل زينة الأصايل


----------

